# Westminster



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Westminster is televised Mon and Tues evening. Anyone have a listing of the goldens? My coffee deprived brain doesn't see them on the website. I know many don't show up, but I'd love to see who's a probable.


----------



## Megora

Thanks for the reminder!!!!! 

Even though goldens _never_ win... I still plan on watching and rooting.


----------



## GoldenSail

I don't have a list but I know someone who is taking a golden and I will be cheering her on at home


----------



## typercy

Megora said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!!!!
> 
> Even though goldens _never_ win... I still plan on watching and rooting.


You're right, it is very rare. In 2006 a Golden won Best of Sporting Class, which is not too shabby since it's so rare.


----------



## Megora

typercy said:


> You're right, it is very rare. In 2006 a Golden won Best of Sporting Class, which is not too shabby since it's so rare.


I was holding my breath and hoping then too... but no go. 

I just want to see a golden or a collie win the show. We'd be so happy in my fam.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Here are the invited dogs posted in an earlier thread. I haven't seen a catalog though...

BLUE MBIS, MBISS, GCH, CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN, WC, VC, CGC, SDHF
VEGAS BIS BISS Am Can GrCH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff SDHF
CHLOE BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Emery Its In The Bag SDHF
CUTTER Am GCH CH/Can CH Sunjoie 'N Woodland Anyway U Slice It SDHF
PLAYER BIS GCH CH Tempo's U've Got What Gets Me SDHF, BISS


----------



## JDandBigAm

Here is a list of invitees.

CH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN
CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff
CH Summits Emery Its In The Bag
CH Sunjoie 'N Woodland Anyway U Slice It
CH Tempo's U've Got What Gets Me

Oops! You beat me to the punch, sorry.


----------



## Jean_NJ

I've always wanted to attend (as a spectator), but never have in person. I was going to try to go this year but, with the way Duncan was I wouldn't have wanted to be away from the house that long.

I may go next year though. Anyone ever been?


----------



## lilbitofsunshine

(My first post in the show dog forum - hi guys!) 

I am so excited to watch! I saw on the Westminster site it will be broadcast on USA beginning Mon night. This year I will be rooting for all the Goldens but watching Blue with special interest, as his breeder is one I've been in contact with for my future soulmate/showdog. Anyone willing to make any predictions on this year's outcome?


----------



## Ljilly28

I will be rooting for Copley's half sister Chloe- Summit Emery It's In The Bag, but I think either of the Rush Hill dogs could win - Vegas or Chaos. That's my prediction, lol, but I don't really have a clue. I looked up the judge's past choices in goldens on infodog, which is interesting.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I'm pretty sure that Dick and Patty Caldwell are taking Jerry Lee.
BIS CH Glengowan's Great Balls of Fire

There are some gorgeous Goldens going. I hope they all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, Anne and I saw Jerry Lee and the Caldwell's at the Dallas show !!! Woo-Hoo


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh, Anne and I saw Jerry Lee and the Caldwell's at the Dallas show !!! Woo-Hoo


Oh boy oh boy! Our brush with greatness! I need to set the DVR to record the sporting dog group competition! I remember Jerry Lee!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Dallas Gold said:


> Oh boy oh boy! Our brush with greatness! I need to set the DVR to record the sporting dog group competition! I remember Jerry Lee!


I've seen him at a couple of shows. He shows very well.
There may be one or two others from our area going, but I missed last month's meeting and the opportunity to find out.


----------



## sterregold

FYI -- If you want to watch competition at the breed level you will have to go on the Westminster website. They usually post video of the breeds on their site a couple of hours after judging is done for that breed. Tehy usually only show snippets from the various breeds before the group judging begins. For the Canucks (we don't get USA network) the group judging will be shown on TSN on Monday and Tuesday starting at 8pm Eastern.


----------



## K9-Design

Who is judging goldens? I can't remember.
"My breed never wins" is a comment I hear all the time from non-show people, i.e. the lady at the check out counter at the grocery store the other day, who brought up Westminster when she saw my GRCA windbreaker. I think that's such an odd comment. Dog shows are not a popularity contest for the TV viewers, and it's not what BREED the judge likes the best. And it's one show out of hundreds every year, and to have one specific breed win BIS -- well -- um, only one does it so you're odds are not good to start with!


----------



## Megora

K9-Design said:


> I think that's such an odd comment. Dog shows are not a popularity contest for the TV viewers, and it's not what BREED the judge likes the best. And it's one show out of hundreds every year, and to have one specific breed win BIS -- well -- um, only one does it so you're odds are not good to start with!


Oh, we non-show people get that. We aren't that sappy and senseless. : But the thing is that if you love a certain breed, you root for that breed. So I always root for my goldens when I go to shows. And I just want to see a golden retriever win the top honors in the country at least once in my lifetime darnit.

Even if I point out the other dogs who look like they should win because they look like like they are on fire and showing their hearts out. 

Case in point, there was a dog show I went to recently where I felt the Irish Setter should have won. And not just because he (or she) was representing the sporting group. 

It gets annoying when you see one thing and the judge sees something completely different and zeroes in on something that's a little less than striking. Like another terrier. :doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's the line up from the site

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2011 Breed Entries: Retriever (Golden)


----------



## Pointgold

K9-Design said:


> Who is judging goldens? I can't remember.
> "My breed never wins" is a comment I hear all the time from non-show people, i.e. the lady at the check out counter at the grocery store the other day, who brought up Westminster when she saw my GRCA windbreaker. I think that's such an odd comment. Dog shows are not a popularity contest for the TV viewers, and it's not what BREED the judge likes the best. And it's one show out of hundreds every year, and to have one specific breed win BIS -- well -- um, only one does it so you're odds are not good to start with!


Cindy Vogels.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I remember watching Westminster YEARS ago, a young girl was handling a gorgeous male. You folks here knew who it was. It was actually 14 years ago, it was RIGHT before I got Max (today was her gotcha day 14 years ago). Anyway, the announcers were just LOVING this dog, they said though that goldens rarely win because they do not show to the judge or crowd, they show to the handler. Which made sense to me, the "show off" breeds like poodles etc, get that all impressive BIS. Not saying it can't happen, but when you have that large a group of OUTSTANDING dogs, in all breeds, the ones who stand out are the ones that are going to attract attention. 

I know nothing about breed. I like to watch the goldens and pigadors, oops I mean Labradors. I still love my breeds and like to see the pretty dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Thanks for posting the entire breed entry, Penny & Maggie's Mom! 

For anyone on facebook or twitter, they're posting breed results as they come in, which is pretty cool. Here is the facebook link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000315699724#!/WKCDogShow


----------



## alijeanrn

Can't wait to watch! Hoping Blue does well, he's our little Ace's daddy!


----------



## Megora

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Thanks for posting the entire breed entry, Penny & Maggie's Mom!
> 
> For anyone on facebook or twitter, they're posting breed results as they come in, which is pretty cool. Here is the facebook link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000315699724#!/WKCDogShow


THANKS for this!!! *laughs* I better be careful not to stay too long on the forbidden facebook here at work..... 



> Anyway, the announcers were just LOVING this dog, they said though that goldens rarely win because they do not show to the judge or crowd, *they show to the handler.*


And this is why they are so much fun to take into the obedience ring....  

I was talking about this with somebody a couple years ago (before I got Jacks). I was mumbling about wanting to see a golden go bis in that show (COBO). And the person said that goldens do not have the same amount of stamina. They might be "up" enough to win in their breed and then group, but they aren't all there for the last part of the show. 

I've always wondered a little why this is... especially for a breed that needs to have the stamina to go all morning in the field.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Megora said:


> I was mumbling about wanting to see a golden go bis in that show (COBO). And the person said that goldens do not have the same amount of stamina. They might be "up" enough to win in their breed and then group, but they aren't all their for the last part of the show.
> 
> I've always wondered a little why this is... especially for a breed that needs to have the stamina to go all morning in the field.


I can't speak for golden breed dogs, I really only know Tito and I think he could have the "stamina" for it but I don't know he "liked" the breed ring. 

Labs don't go into the field. Period. Well very few, most show labs are just that, they don't get to be dogs. I think that is why they have gotten so large. The breeder we got Quinn from had a ENORMOUS dog, but she said that for AKC he was not big enough. She would have had to restrict him from all activity to get him bulked up. 

I don't see goldens showing in the same shape, but I bet there is not a lot of "endurance" training going on. I also think dogs working on CH are not running through fields as often, risk of injury. Once they get that coveted title, they go play.


----------



## K9-Design

Megora said:


> I was talking about this with somebody a couple years ago (before I got Jacks). I was mumbling about wanting to see a golden go bis in that show (COBO). And the person said that goldens do not have the same amount of stamina. They might be "up" enough to win in their breed and then group, but they aren't all their for the last part of the show.
> 
> I've always wondered a little why this is... especially for a breed that needs to have the stamina to go all morning in the field.


Sorry this is just not true. Goldens win group and BIS A LOT. A LOT. Not enough energy?? Who said this? That's absurd. There is always a golden in the top 20 sporting dogs in the country, if not two or three. That means lots of group wins and Best In Shows. They are one of the most popular show dogs by entry alone. Honestly I don't care one way or the other but goldens DO win a lot against the other breeds. 
You may not remember the goldens winning group placements at big publicized shows like Westminster, but they certainly have. Andy was group 1, Treasure took a group 2, that's just the past 5 years or so.


----------



## K9-Design

Maxs Mom said:


> I don't see goldens showing in the same shape, but I bet there is not a lot of "endurance" training going on. I also think dogs working on CH are not running through fields as often, risk of injury. Once they get that coveted title, they go play.


What do you call roadwork? That is nothing but endurance training. Sorry but the competitive show dogs get a LOT of exercise. They HAVE to be in good condition to hold up to the rigors of showing. 

A lot of misconceptions about show dogs in this thread........


----------



## Megora

Maxs Mom said:


> Labs don't go into the field. Period. Well very few, most show labs are just that, they don't get to be dogs. I think that is why they have gotten so large. The breeder we got Quinn from had a ENORMOUS dog, but she said that for AKC he was not big enough. She would have had to restrict him from all activity to get him bulked up.


I'll have to look at the labs if I go to the cobo show this year (I was debating about whether it was worth the long drive, especially considering they upped the ticket price AGAIN). 

I have a friend who shows labs in Australia (I'm not sure if it is the same over here). My impression of her girl is she's stocky in build without being over the top and she has a BIG head. I sorta like that look, even though I really like the field type labs too. 

I did see a show type lab in obedience last summer and felt a bit sorry for the poor guy. He looked like he was waddling with this stocky muscular big build propped on short legs. :uhoh:

@goldens - admittedly, I'm really glad there are types of goldens who lack the all day running stamina. I really love having a dog who will be a couch potato when I feel like being a couch potato. We did have the other type of goldens before and it could be a bit nervewracking to be trying to relax while this restless dog paces and barks and paces until you take him out running. :doh:



> Sorry this is just not true. Goldens win group and BIS A LOT. A LOT. Not enough energy?? Who said this? That's absurd. There is always a golden in the top 20 sporting dogs in the country, if not two or three. That means lots of group wins and Best In Shows. They are one of the most popular show dogs by entry alone. Honestly I don't care one way or the other but goldens DO win a lot against the other breeds.
> You may not remember the goldens winning group placements at big publicized shows like Westminster, but they certainly have. Andy was group 1, Treasure took a group 2, that's just the past 5 years or so.


Well... considering I know of a lot of goldens who have gone BIS, I know this is true. And I wasn't talking about them winning groups - I KNOW they do that, in fact this has happened at a couple shows I went to this year. I'm not that much of an airhead. 

What I'm talking about though _are_ those BIS wins at highly publicized shows like Westminster, and also some of the local "big" shows that I've gone to. Goldens rarely/never win those shows and I'm going to guess that people are just starting to make excuses for why it doesn't happen. If a golden wins the sporting group, that means they have a pretty darn good chance of winning the top prize. They are only going up against a handful of other dogs by that point.

Of course it is always about the shows I attend or get to watch on TV. <- Yes, I apparently am that much of a small town airhead for that to matter. 

When it comes to the Cobo show (for example), I'll guess the reason why I haven't seen a golden win there recently is because the best goldens in the country aren't coming to the show. But that isn't the case with Westminster...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am rooting for Goldensand Lethal Seduction as my friends own her (pet) full brother.


----------



## Pointgold

K9-Design said:


> Sorry this is just not true. Goldens win group and BIS A LOT. A LOT. Not enough energy?? Who said this? That's absurd. There is always a golden in the top 20 sporting dogs in the country, if not two or three. That means lots of group wins and Best In Shows. They are one of the most popular show dogs by entry alone. Honestly I don't care one way or the other but goldens DO win a lot against the other breeds.
> You may not remember the goldens winning group placements at big publicized shows like Westminster, but they certainly have. Andy was group 1, Treasure took a group 2, that's just the past 5 years or so.


And Austin, Group 2. Yep, they do okay at the Garden. And very well at a majority of other shows.

It's interesting to go to the WKC website and look at breed records...


----------



## GoldenSail

Maxs Mom said:


> Labs don't go into the field. Period. Well very few, most show labs are just that, they don't get to be dogs. I think that is why they have gotten so large. The breeder we got Quinn from had a ENORMOUS dog, but she said that for AKC he was not big enough. She would have had to restrict him from all activity to get him bulked up.


All I know is that the people I field train with on the weekends--most of them have labs from show lines and a lot of them have been done pretty well at hunt tests. None of them have seriously pursued the conformation ring (mostly $$ and competitiveness), though have considered it. One of my friends just got a nice puppy as show/field potential. They like the look better (except one, who has field labs that are crazy driven, very light in bone, build, head, etc but good workers)


----------



## Maxs Mom

K9-Design said:


> What do you call roadwork? That is nothing but endurance training. Sorry but the competitive show dogs get a LOT of exercise. They HAVE to be in good condition to hold up to the rigors of showing.
> 
> A lot of misconceptions about show dogs in this thread........


:curtain: I did preface saying 'I don't know'. I was just thinking about how many shows the dogs go to, and in my head, wondered where they had the time to get in shape. I know how hard it is to get a CH on a golden. It is TOUGH competition. Didn't mean to offend. :sorry:


----------



## sharlin

I was rather shocked and disappointed to read a quote in todays USAToday by Tom Bradley, Westminsters Chairman, on Black Labs and the chance they might win. To Quote: *"They are wonderful dogs, but they do not show well. They're great with kids, other dogs and cats, but they never win Best in Show. They just don't have what it takes. They just stand there and wag their tails"* Unquote. Obviously there is built in bias for certain breeds regardless if they represent the very best in that breeds standard.


----------



## Pointgold

Maxs Mom said:


> I don't see goldens showing in the same shape, but I bet there is not a lot of "endurance" training going on. I also think dogs working on CH are not running through fields as often, risk of injury. Once they get that coveted title, they go play.


 
Wow, is this ever a stereotypical perception of show dogs!
Mine get a TON of exercise, and once they hit 24 months, are all taught to bike, so are road-worked. And they _have _lots of time running through fields. I know very, very few conformation exhibitors whose Goldens are kept under glass... Everyone I know embraces the fact that they are Sporting Dogs, not hot house flowers, and are not afraid that by swimming, running, biking, etc, they are risking injury. 
I have a boy out right now who is very happy to go biking for roadwork. The handler said it only took him a minute to adapt to doing his roadwork alongside a golf cart. He loves it. And he is in hard, excellent condition. None of my dogs are soft, not even 9 year old Zoom. *Who, when Sylvia was showing her, ran/walked/played/fetched up on 6 miles a day.


----------



## K9-Design

Megora said:


> Well... considering I know of a lot of goldens who have gone BIS, I know this is true. And I wasn't talking about them winning groups - I KNOW they do that, in fact this has happened at a couple shows I went to this year. I'm not that much of an airhead.
> 
> What I'm talking about though _are_ those BIS wins at highly publicized shows like Westminster, and also some of the local "big" shows that I've gone to. Goldens rarely/never win those shows and I'm going to guess that people are just starting to make excuses for why it doesn't happen. If a golden wins the sporting group, that means they have a pretty darn good chance of winning the top prize. They are only going up against a handful of other dogs by that point.


Oh yeah, down to 7 dogs in the BIS lineup, that's practically a cakewalk. If you take just the local shows you are referring to, I bet NO breed has predominantly taken BIS from year to year. That is how dog shows work. You may remember a poodle taking BIS because you specifically did not want that one to win, but do you also remember the other breeds not winning? There are 170 AKC breeds and all of them have an equal shot at taking BIS from day to day. In fact I bet if they put together statistics on % of BIS wins per year by breed, goldens would be up there since throughout the country there are top 10 goldens consistently winning group and BIS. I don't know of anyone within the show community "making excuses" for why goldens don't win BIS every day!



> Of course it is always about the shows I attend or get to watch on TV. <- Yes, I apparently am that much of a small town airhead for that to matter.


No I don't think you are an airhead but I do think you are not a regular exhibitor at dog shows and are forming erroneous conclusions from a very small number of shows that you have personally witnessed. 



> When it comes to the Cobo show (for example), I'll guess the reason why I haven't seen a golden win there recently is because the best goldens in the country aren't coming to the show. But that isn't the case with Westminster...


Maybe, maybe not. It's not the best ones in the country -- it's who the JUDGE thinks is the best one. And if the judge on that particular day thinks a Norfolk terrier or Newfoundland or Beagle is a better representative of it's breed than the golden that is put before him in the BIS lineup, then that's the breaks. But goldens get MORE than their fair share of BIS wins. It is rare for ANY breed to win BIS at Westminster because it's a show that happens ONCE A YEAR.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Pointgold said:


> It's interesting to go to the WKC website and look at breed records...


I just spent a few minutes looking at these, it IS interesting. Thanks for suggesting it! Fun fact: Goldens have won a group placement 29% of the time since they were first entered in 1928....I think that's pretty impressive, especially considering 11 of the 24 group placements were Group 2s!


----------



## Megora

Anney, I get ya. And I really haven't been to any dog shows beyond our state borders, so that does tell you what I know. And I don't pretend to not be an airhead about a lot of this stuff. 

But one thing I've always wondered when watching Westminster in past years, is that even though there are X amount of breeds who compete every year, why don't we see more of a variety as to the breed winning the BIS? Why aren't there a 100 or so different types of dogs in the winning list over the years? Or why do certain breeds (terrier types, I can't go on the Westminster website here at work and check the complete BIS list going back through the years) win multiple times when others (like golden retrievers) are passed over? 

Is it the judges having a favorite breed or it is how the dogs themselves "show up" in the best of show? 

*** And yes, I hope having this whole conversation right now will prove lucky tomorrow. Wouldn't it be nice to come back to this thread late tomorrow and have a big haha about goldens never going BIS at Westminster?


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenSail said:


> All I know is that the people I field train with on the weekends--most of them have labs from show lines and a lot of them have been done pretty well at hunt tests. None of them have seriously pursued the conformation ring (mostly $$ and competitiveness), though have considered it. One of my friends just got a nice puppy as show/field potential. They like the look better (except one, who has field labs that are crazy driven, very light in bone, build, head, etc but good workers)


The Labradors that I show for my friend are doing both conformation AND field, succesfully.


----------



## K9-Design

Megora said:


> But one thing I've always wondered when watching Westminster in past years, is that even though there are X amount of breeds who compete every year, why don't we see more of a variety as to the breed winning the BIS? Why aren't there a 100 or so different types of dogs in the winning list over the years?
> 
> Is it the judges having a favorite breed or it is how the dogs themselves "show up" in the best of show?


I think there has been a VERY wide variety of breeds winning BIS at Westminster in recent history:
2010 Scottie
2009 Sussex Spaniel
2008 Beagle
2007 Springer
2006 Bull Terrier
2005 GSP
2004 Newf
2003 Kerry Blue
2002 Mini Poodle
2001 Bichon
etc

WFT, Scotties and Springers clearly hold the records of BIS wins but many of those -- especially with the WFT -- were won in the early 20th century when there just weren't nearly as many breeds and certain show dogs absolutely dominated and many were repeat winners at Westminster. 
WKC Dog Show - Find All Results & Past Winners of Best in Show - WestminsterKennelClub.org


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> Anney, I get ya. And I really haven't been to any dog shows beyond our state borders, so that does tell you what I know. And I don't pretend to not be an airhead about a lot of this stuff.
> 
> But one thing I've always wondered when watching Westminster in past years, is that even though there are X amount of breeds who compete every year, why don't we see more of a variety as to the breed winning the BIS? Why aren't there a 100 or so different types of dogs in the winning list over the years? Or why do certain breeds (terrier types, I can't go on the Westminster website here at work and check the complete BIS list going back through the years) win multiple times when others (like golden retrievers) are passed over?
> 
> Is it the judges having a favorite breed or it is how the dogs themselves "show up" in the best of show?
> 
> *** And yes, I hope having this whole conversation right now will prove lucky tomorrow. Wouldn't it be nice to come back to this thread late tomorrow and have a big haha about goldens never going BIS at Westminster?


 
The dogs winning at Westminster are usually not only the top ranked dogs in their breed, but, beyond the group level, that is, BIS - are the top dogs ALL breeds.


----------



## Megora

K9-Design said:


> I think there has been a VERY wide variety of breeds winning BIS at Westminster in recent history:
> 2010 Scottie
> 2009 Sussex Spaniel
> 2008 Beagle
> 2007 Springer
> 2006 Bull Terrier
> 2005 GSP
> 2004 Newf
> 2003 Kerry Blue
> 2002 Mini Poodle
> 2001 Bichon
> etc
> 
> WFT, Scotties and Springers clearly hold the records of BIS wins but many of those -- especially with the WFT -- were won in the early 20th century when there just weren't nearly as many breeds and certain show dogs absolutely dominated and many were repeat winners at Westminster.
> WKC Dog Show - Find All Results & Past Winners of Best in Show - WestminsterKennelClub.org


True - I didn't look at the owners or specific dog names to see if they were repeat winners. I just remember last night when I was going through the Westminster site and seeing all of the dogs of the terrier group monopolizing the BIS wins over the years, other than the past 10 years. 

@the above sampling of the past 10 years, I had a grin seeing the newf in there amongst all the other lightweights. One of these dogs is not like the others. :


----------



## C's Mom

Anyone watching the show tonight?

Perhaps its just me but sometimes I find the handlers to be a bit rough....


----------



## Debles

I plan to watch the Sporting dog group tomorrow night!


----------



## Megora

I just got home from dog class to watch....


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I watched the hounds on USA but they cut it off and started showing some wrestling. (Ew.) Luckily, it's also on CNBC.


----------



## Megora

*sighs* I try to see the good in them, but I just don't see the beauty in those short nosed spaniels. The English Toy Spaniel had the craziest mouth!


----------



## esSJay

We're watching it but wish that there were less toys and more medium and big dogs.


----------



## Megora

The herding and sporting groups are tomorrow... 

I hope the pom wins. So cute. 


Oh! Herding is today. 

And the little mop won.


----------



## Rainheart

Of course the only time I've been able to catch the show today is during the toy breeds. I hope I can watch the sporting group tomorrow.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Megora - the herding dogs are supposed to be tonight. They're the last group of the night.


----------



## mikeynote

We'll be cheering for Blue tomorrow too! Blue is Hazel's dad too


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ok, for all of us old timers... how many thought of Hooch when they pug was shown. He had one that he called "Butt Face"..... could it be more appropriat?. He also called him a "puntable". lol

I'm looking forward to the herding dogs. And yes, they changed to CNBC after the first hour.


----------



## Megora

*laughs* I always roll my eyes when my mom says her usual thing about only keeping dogs who have fur to hide their personal area, but ohm. If I had a dog like that bull dog... I'd most definitely arrange for a complete removal. 

The chow's so precious.


----------



## nixietink

Megora said:


> The herding and sporting groups are tomorrow...
> 
> I hope the pom wins. So cute.
> 
> 
> Oh! Herding is today.
> 
> And the little mop won.


Loved the little Pom and his spinning antics. Such personality!


----------



## Megora

Did I hear that right? The tufts of fur left on the poodles hips is supposed to protect their joints? Er? o__O How?

I swear the leonberger looks a bit like a cross between a newf and a golden.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Here's hoping the OES wins the herding group! I know the breeder from another site.


----------



## Ljilly28

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
Judge: Mrs. Cindy Vogels
Day: February 15, 2011
Time: 3:00
Ring: 3

5 GCH Summits Emery Its In The Bag 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 56118303
Date of Birth: January 18, 2009
Breeder: Beth Johnson
Sire: Ch Hytree Ryd N Out The Storm
Dam: Ch Summits Every Fashion Venture
Owner: Beth Johnson & Patty Wedding


6 Ch Summits The Titanic 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 48204105
Date of Birth: February 04, 2008
Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million
Owner: Pamela & Richard Sherry & Beth Johnson & Brianna Bischoff


7 Ch Brookshire's Xena Warrior Princess 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 56752502
Date of Birth: May 07, 2009
Breeder: Julie Guay
Sire: Ch Venture What Becomes A Legend
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Simply Un-Believe-Able
Owner: Gabriela Binaghi-Pazos & Julie Guay


8 Ch Easthill Broxden Pop Star 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22568002
Date of Birth: June 14, 2005
Breeder: Sandra K Hoffen & Amy Booth
Sire: Faera's Starlight
Dam: Teran's Impeachable Offense
Owner: Sandra Hoffen & Amy Booth & Charma Hill & Megan Hill & Lauren Texter


9 Ch Scion Hott Pants RN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 54142401
Date of Birth: November 17, 2008
Breeder: Kathy Whipple & Pat Simpson
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Scion Fringe Benefit RA
Owner: Kathy Whipple & Pat Simpson


10 Ch Kyblue's Hot Summer Cold Bud 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 44422307
Date of Birth: July 17, 2007
Breeder: Shelley & Greg Sutton
Sire: Ch JBG's Holy Guacamole
Dam: Laurell's Who's That Lady
Owner: Shelley & Greg Sutton


11 Ch Charms Loves Me Like A Rock CD RN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 39076304
Date of Birth: December 01, 2006
Breeder: Virginia Boyle
Sire: Ch Sanmann's Steppin' Out
Dam: Ch Charm's Diamonds 'R Forever
Owner: Bob & Leslie Adams


12 GCH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 37034505
Date of Birth: August 14, 2006
Breeder: Richard Caldwell
Sire: Ch Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze
Dam: Ch Glengowan's Sugar And Spice
Owner: Richard Caldwell & Patti Caldwell & Rebecca Gear


14 Ch Wishkeeper's Seize The Day 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 31124307
Date of Birth: November 30, 2005
Breeder: Connie Carroll Wilson
Sire: Ch Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze SH
Dam: Ch Boitanos Wishkeepers Promise
Owner: Connie Carroll Wilson


15 Ch JBG's Oh Henry 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 50774601
Date of Birth: April 18, 2007
Breeder: Dan & Dawn Daley
Sire: Ch Carrea Strike The Gold
Dam: JBG's Pardon Me Boys
Owner: Dan & Dawn Daley


16 Ch Pennylane Yankee Renegade 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 39626701
Date of Birth: December 31, 2006
Breeder: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigilo
Dam: Ch Pennylane Yankee Centerfield Star
Owner: Beryl Scaggs


17 Ch NuMoon's Just Because 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22262902
Date of Birth: June 06, 2004
Breeder: Beverly Wilson
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionaire
Dam: NuMoon's Bella Renaissance
Owner: Beverly Wilson & Jamie Campbell


18 Ch Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 53250401
Date of Birth: September 17, 2008
Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff & Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth
Sire: Ch Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up
Dam: Ch Woodland Kerry Oakie
Owner: Joe Ovalle & Alexander Ovalle & Sandra Hoffen & Amy Booth


19 GCH Goodtime's I Rest My Case 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 41788201
Date of Birth: December 02, 2006
Breeder: Kathy Smith & Lisa Smith & Jane Alston Myers
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Best Case Scenario
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Cassiopeia
Owner: Kathy Smith & Luiz Fernandez


20 Ch Goldwind Dancing With The Stars 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 29664501
Date of Birth: October 10, 2005
Breeder: Sherry Anderson & Tom Anderson
Sire: Ch Faera's Starlight
Dam: Megawatt Goldwind Victoria
Owner: Sherry Anderson & Tom Anderson


21 GCH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35626202
Date of Birth: June 06, 2006
Breeder: Leeah Chew & Karen S Brady
Sire: Ch Deja Vu's Air Phare Miles
Dam: Ch Karagold's Phee Phi Pho Phun RN
Owner: Leeah Chew & Jim & Alisa Andras & Brianna Bischoff


22 Ch Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise JP 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 56037701
Date of Birth: September 13, 2006
Breeder: Miyoko Yoshida
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Kabuki Of Yoshida Enterprise JP
Owner: Kazunari Oshima


23 GCH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 33470301
Date of Birth: January 23, 2006
Breeder: Mike & Suzanne Rapier & Tonya Struble
Sire: Ch Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck At Ableard OA OAJ AXP AJP NF
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Moneychangeseverything
Owner: Mark & Tonya Struble & Kelsey Dunn


24 GCH Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 41593002
Date of Birth: March 28, 2007
Breeder: Cindi Metcalf & Barbara Tucker
Sire: Ch Rush Hill's Winner Take All
Dam: Ch Fallchase Gemini Markquise Diamond
Owner: Maura A Roxby & Cindi Metcalf


25 GCH Pawnee's Baby Ruth 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 44121502
Date of Birth: July 19, 2007
Breeder: Toni Norton & Dawn Massey
Sire: Ch Justmoor Terans Famous Amos
Dam: Ch Pawnee Newport Oom Oom Good
Owner: Lucy & Anthony Napoli & Toni Norton


26 Ch Gemini's Furst Draft 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 45756301
Date of Birth: November 01, 2007
Breeder: Candi & Richard Pearce
Sire: Ch Gemini's Chants To Xcel
Dam: Fallchase Gemini's High Stakes
Owner: Kathy Cudak & Candi & Richard Pearce


27 GCH Gemini's Jet Setter 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 47351807
Date of Birth: January 07, 2008
Breeder: Candi & Richard Pearce
Sire: Ch Goldstorm XIV Karat Best Bet
Dam: Ch Gemini's Only A Paper Moon
Owner: Candi & Richard Pearce


28 GCH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 45436304
Date of Birth: July 20, 2007
Breeder: Jane & Dale Jensen
Sire: Ch Ruch Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Dalane Pls Don't Eat The Daises
Owner: Hisato Doizaki & Jane Jensen


29 Ch Sunbeam Love Me Tender 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 39947403
Date of Birth: December 07, 2006
Breeder: William & Cathie Turner & Pamela & Jerry Oxenberg
Sire: Ch Sunbeam's Command Performance
Dam: Sunbeam Toasty Five And Dime
Owner: David & Debra Ramsey & Cathie Turner & Jerry & Pamela Oxenberg


30 Ch Goldensand Lethal Seduction 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 52956301
Date of Birth: October 04, 2008
Breeder: Joan Stasulis
Sire: Ch Tangleloft The Heat Is On
Dam: Crangold Beaver Creek Fools Gold
Owner: Joan Stasulis


31 Ch Annecy's Shadalane In Armani 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28379914
Date of Birth: July 18, 2005
Breeder: David & Carrie Noble
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Merrygold Turn Down The Music.Com
Owner: David & Carrie Noble


32 Ch Sandpiper's Little Deuce Coupe 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 44056501
Date of Birth: May 27, 2007
Breeder: Patty Pace & Natale Helman
Sire: Ch Carrera Strike The Gold
Dam: Ch Sandpiper's Blondes Have More Fun
Owner: Patty Pace & Natalee Helman


33 GCH Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28379901
Date of Birth: July 18, 2005
Breeder: David & Carrie Noble
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Merrygold Turn Down The Music.Com
Owner: Sheila S Mann


34 Ch Trailsend Twill Be Or Not Twill Be 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 52957707
Date of Birth: August 04, 2008
Breeder: Michael Pickard & Judy Lange & Jeff Bauer
Sire: Ch Majecgold Paydirt To Allsgold RN
Dam: Ch Trailsend It's A Good Thing
Owner: Sandra Hoffen & Michael Pickard & Judy Layne


35 Ch Gold-Rush Ragtime Cowboy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35511101
Date of Birth: June 14, 2006
Breeder: R Ann Johnson
Sire: Ch Sunbeam's Private Party
Dam: Goldspring She Ain't No Rodeo Girl
Owner: R Ann Johnson


36 GCH Highlight's A Million Comments 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 36836301
Date of Birth: August 22, 2006
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Vicky Creamer
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare
Dam: Ch Highlight's Constant Comment
Owner: Patrice Loves


37 Ch Tangleloft The Heat Is On 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28750602
Date of Birth: August 09, 2005
Breeder: Lindsay McDowell & Barbara Silverman
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Tangleloft Chillingsworth
Owner: Lindsay McDowell & Barbara Silverman


38 GCH Goldengael's Watchin' The River Flow 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 46963903
Date of Birth: August 16, 2007
Breeder: Jovonnie Lynn Androy & Steve M Schnarr & Sue Schnarr
Sire: Ch AG-Golden Age Diamond Intican
Dam: Ch Snowshoe All U Need Is Love
Owner: Belinda Wurn & Jovonnie Androy


39 Ch Westben Chip Van Winkle 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 57527901
Date of Birth: June 18, 2009
Breeder: Craig Westergaard
Sire: Ch Kelore Gold-Rush Chips Ahoy
Dam: Westben Oatmeal
Owner: Craig Westergaard


40 GCH Goldenway's Caramel Chew-Chew 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 50777801
Date of Birth: July 09, 2008
Breeder: Goldenway's Goldens
Sire: Ch Pennylane Yankee Renegade
Dam: Goldenways Joy To The World
Owner: John Ventriello & Leslie Lesser


41 Ch Happy Hour Benny's Twist Of Fate 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 23601005
Date of Birth: January 05, 2005
Breeder: Maura Phelan & Linda Willard & David Kinghorn
Sire: Ch Happy HR Malagold Dust Storm
Dam: Happy Hour's Squawk Box
Owner: Sandra Nordstrom & Maura Phelan


42 Ch Sidekick's Ridin' The Rails 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 48823901
Date of Birth: January 02, 2005
Breeder: Lesley Lento
Sire: Ch Eiren's Soul Provider
Dam: Sidekicks Do U Belive In Magic
Owner: Clark Martin DMV


43 Ch Sweetlea's Follow Me 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 15955107
Date of Birth: February 29, 2004
Breeder: Susan Lee
Sire: Ch Woodlyn's Jacks R Better
Dam: Sweet Sara Lee III
Owner: Susan Lee & Robert Lee


44 Ch Carrera Strike The Gold 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 19339201
Date of Birth: June 25, 2004
Breeder: Jan Draper
Sire: Ch Rush Hill's Foolish Pleasure
Dam: Ch Carrera Daydream Believer
Owner: Jan Draper


45 GCH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 21289003
Date of Birth: October 10, 2004
Breeder: David Brown & Barbara Brown
Sire: Ch Tempo's Easy Rider
Dam: Creeksidefrm Stardust At Tempo
Owner: Catherine Meddaugh


46 Ch Karnerblue Jennie'O 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 49750501
Date of Birth: May 08, 2008
Breeder: Kathleen McLaughlin-Wager & Brianna Skypowski
Sire: Ch Nautilus Diamond As Big As The Ritz
Dam: Karnerblue Take'N'By Surprise CD RE NAJ
Owner: Nancy Leary & Kathleen McLaughlin Wager


47 Ch Numoon Yukon Anticipation 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 48108902
Date of Birth: March 05, 2008
Breeder: Beverly & Bruce Wilson
Sire: Ch Yukon's Turn The Page
Dam: Ch Numoon Walk In The Park
Owner: John J Devens & Charlene S Devens


48 Ch Oak Lanes Surfs Up 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 42906406
Date of Birth: May 10, 2007
Breeder: David & Sandi Christensen
Sire: Ch Gold-Rush National Treasure
Dam: Laurel Back Down To Earth
Owner: David & Sandi Christensen


49 Ch Sweetgold Safari 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40917604
Date of Birth: March 05, 2007
Breeder: Kym & Richard Anton
Sire: Ch Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel
Dam: Ch SweetGold's Winners Circle
Owner: Kym & Richard Anton


50 Ch Gosling's Reel Deal 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 38078401
Date of Birth: October 28, 2006
Breeder: Kay Gosling
Sire: Feathercreek's Deuce's Wild
Dam: Ch Gosling's Thanks For The Memories
Owner: Bonnie Kohl-Laub


51 Ch Creeksidefrms Best Kept Secret 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 14008402
Date of Birth: May 12, 2003
Breeder: Shiela M Standish Reid & T F Standish
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Summit's Solar Optics At Creekside
Owner: Dan Noxon & Patricia Noxon


----------



## GoldenSail

Now someone tell me if I am right--but to go to Westminster you either have to be invited or enter and win a draw, correct?


----------



## Megora

Thanks for posting the above list<:

I've been going through K9data and looking up all of these dogs. Beautiful. My favorite (I think) is Drifter (Sidekick Ridin' the Rails). 

Side root is for Westben Chip Van Winkle.


----------



## C's Mom

So the goldens are going to be shown at 3:00 this afternoon?


----------



## sharlin

GREAT USAToday Article about a true winner at Westminster - Even though he didn't "win" his class. Rhodesian ridgeback stands tall as autism service dog - USATODAY.com


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenSail said:


> Now someone tell me if I am right--but to go to Westminster you either have to be invited or enter and win a draw, correct?


Top 5 in each breed are invited, other wise, there is a VERY short window from when entries open and are filled... many people make mulitple entries, using entry services like Best in Show...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito LOVED the breed ring...as long as I wasn't the one on the other end of the leash :doh:



Maxs Mom said:


> I can't speak for golden breed dogs, I really only know Tito and I think he could have the "stamina" for it but I don't know he "liked" the breed ring.


----------



## Pointgold

My dogs love showing, too. A dog that doesn't is rarely made to - it's hard enough winning with a dog that is having a good time, and having to be a cheerleader for one who isn't is a waste of time and money.


----------



## hotel4dogs

heehee it's fun to read thru the list and pick out the ones that Tito won over in the ring (oh I am bad)


----------



## Pointgold

BOB is Ch Sweetlea's Follow Me


----------



## Pointgold

Don't know who was BOS...

AOM's are coming in:
Bis Gch Geminis Furst Draft SDHF


----------



## FinnTastic

hotel4dogs said:


> heehee it's fun to read thru the list and pick out the ones that Tito won over in the ring (oh I am bad)


REally!?! That is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Ljilly28

I got two conflicting BOS calls- Charlene Deven's Carly from Yukon( Numoon Yukon Anticipation) and a dog I do not know GoldenSand's Lethal Seduction. Anyone know which one? My good friend there is a boxer person, so I am nagging her for golden news


----------



## sharlin

Just posted on their website: Best of Breed

43 Ch Sweetlea's Follow Me
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 15955107
*Date of Birth:* February 29, 2004
*Breeder:* Susan Lee
*Sire:* Ch Woodlyn's Jacks R Better
*Dam:* Sweet Sara Lee III
*Owner:* Susan Lee & Robert Lee


----------



## HiTideGoldens

And....


BOS:

47 Ch Numoon Yukon Anticipation 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 48108902
*Date of Birth:* March 05, 2008
*Breeder:* Beverly & Bruce Wilson
*Sire:* Ch Yukon's Turn The Page
*Dam:* Ch Numoon Walk In The Park
*Owner:* John J Devens & Charlene S Devens


AOM:

23 GCH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 33470301
*Date of Birth:* January 23, 2006
*Breeder:* Mike & Suzanne Rapier & Tonya Struble
*Sire:* Ch Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck At Ableard OA OAJ AXP AJP NF
*Dam:* Ch Rush Hill's Moneychangeseverything
*Owner:* Mark & Tonya Struble & Kelsey Dunn


26 Ch Gemini's Furst Draft 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 45756301
*Date of Birth:* November 01, 2007
*Breeder:* Candi & Richard Pearce
*Sire:* Ch Gemini's Chants To Xcel
*Dam:* Fallchase Gemini's High Stakes
*Owner:* Kathy Cudak & Candi & Richard Pearce


30 Ch Goldensand Lethal Seduction 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 52956301
*Date of Birth:* October 04, 2008
*Breeder:* Joan Stasulis
*Sire:* Ch Tangleloft The Heat Is On
*Dam:* Crangold Beaver Creek Fools Gold
*Owner:* Joan Stasulis


31 Ch Annecy's Shadalane In Armani 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 28379914
*Date of Birth:* July 18, 2005
*Breeder:* David & Carrie Noble
*Sire:* Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
*Dam:* Ch Merrygold Turn Down The Music.Com
*Owner:* David & Carrie Noble


6 Ch Summits The Titanic 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 48204105
*Date of Birth:* February 04, 2008
*Breeder:* Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro
*Sire:* Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
*Dam:* Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million
*Owner:* Pamela & Richard Sherry & Beth Johnson & Brianna Bischoff


----------



## C's Mom

Ahh...what does BOS and AOM mean???


----------



## HiTideGoldens

C's Mom said:


> Ahh...what does BOS and AOM mean???


Sorry, Best of Opposite Sex and Award of Merit.


----------



## goldensrbest

Where did julie guay, end up?


----------



## Ljilly28

The BOS winner is on our forum as Carly'sMom if anyone wants to congratulate her. Carly is Numoon Yukon's Anticipation.


----------



## Ljilly28

hotel4dogs said:


> heehee it's fun to read thru the list and pick out the ones that Tito won over in the ring (oh I am bad)


Lol, are you going to tell us! Inquiring minds. . .


----------



## C's Mom

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Sorry, Best of Opposite Sex and Award of Merit.


Thank you. I tried googling it and all I got was advertising companies and an Orangutan group.

Very excited to see the goldens tonight.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

goldensrbest said:


> Where did julie guay, end up?


Maddie was absent.


----------



## Megora

Wakey-Wakey! Sporting group is entering the ring. 

That lab was certainly short and stout.... o__O


----------



## Rainheart

I thought the lab was a bit short as well. 

The golden was beautiful!


----------



## hotel4dogs

HUGE congratulations to Carly's Mom! What an incredible achievement!



Ljilly28 said:


> The BOS winner is on our forum as Carly'sMom if anyone wants to congratulate her. Carly is Numoon Yukon's Anticipation.


----------



## Megora

I love seeing dogs like the Welsh Springer - his little tail stump never stopped wagging the entire time. Adorable<:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That Weimeraner is BEAUTIFUL. I've always liked them though. So pretty.


----------



## Jamm

Megora said:


> Wakey-Wakey! Sporting group is entering the ring.
> 
> That lab was certainly short and stout.... o__O


Thats exactly what my mom said about the lab!! Joey is lovin it, especially when the golden came on!!


----------



## Jamm

Megora said:


> I love seeing dogs like the Welsh Springer - his little tail stump never stopped wagging the entire time. Adorable<:


I thought he was adorable!!! You could tell he just wanted to jump all over and lick everyone there! so cute  i really liked the english springer too. I've always liked them!


----------



## FinnTastic

Aww, I totally missed the golden. I was in the shower : (


----------



## Jamm

Are they going to show any of the BOB's on Tv?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Jamm said:


> Are they going to show any of the BOB's on Tv?


I think they're posting them online on the WKC website.


----------



## Jamm

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think they're posting them online on the WKC website.


Ahh okay cool! Thanks


----------



## Megora

Hmmm.... I hate to say this but it looks like another year where I pretty much don't care who wins Best in Show.


----------



## Luci

So the black cocker, then the Irish setter, the wire griffon, and then the Irish water spaniel. The lab looked really heavy to me. Lucy liked the Weim


----------



## Rainheart

The golden video isn't posted on the website, even though it says judging was completed at 3 

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2011 Breed Judging Videos: TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 15, 2011


----------



## kaysy

agree with luci. thought the lab was a female w pups! WHY doesn't a golden ever get in there. totally stinks. yeah, i know the dogs are all good looking, but...


----------



## Jamm

Wow can't believe that lil cocker. Lol. I love the springers<3


----------



## C's Mom

Robbed again!!!!!!! What more can anyone ask for in a dog!!!!! The golden was beautiful. Oh well. Just as well - it will keep more BYB from popping up to bred more goldens. I had to laugh when the announcer was saying that they get lots of people complaining about the golden never being picked.


----------



## Megora

And I thought the black/white cocker was nicer than the black. Piffle. 

SQUEE! There is a Landseer!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Ok, this is the funniest thing I've seen posted on the WKC facebook page all day - talking about the veterinary scholarship recipients (clearly humans, not dogs). I literally just LOLed at work:

"The photographer takes a photograph of the scholarship recipients. He aims his camera, squeaks a squeaky toy and throws stuffed toys into the air. To get expression."


----------



## Luci

WOOT! The Berner is from Ontario! I'm cheering for him just because of that  Wow the working class is gigantic!


----------



## Megora

Wow. Unless this was my eyes playing tricks on me, the great dane just dwarfed the boxer.


----------



## Megora

Er.... _what is the great dane handler WEARING?_


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Did you see the handler for the Irish Wolfhound last night?? I was digging her metallic gold/shamrock covered outfit. lol


----------



## esSJay

Luci said:


> WOOT! The Berner is from Ontario! I'm cheering for him just because of that  Wow the working class is gigantic!


Saw that too! Loved the Berner.  

Also love the leonburger, such a beautiful expression!



We just got home about 20 mins ago, Im so sad I missed the goldens! I guess, judging by the posts above, that we won't be seeing any Goldens going for BIS?


----------



## Jamm

Wow LOVED the Dane, and LOVED the leonberger<3 and that Cane Corso was a beauty!! So was the doberman. I love almost every breed in this section! 


Edit: And look at this Napolean! Hes so funny!!!


----------



## Debles

I don't need to watch now.. I'll turn off my DVR.


----------



## Jamm

Oh wow that Rottie is amazing.


----------



## esSJay

<3 that Newfie!!!  I don't think I've ever seen one that wasn't totally black.


----------



## Jamm

That newfie WAS amazing!! i liked the alaskan malamute better then the siberian...


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I can't wait to watch it...I have it set to record on the DVR, as I had some other stuff I had to do tonight. =)


----------



## Luci

Jamm said:


> Oh wow that Rottie is amazing.


I liked him too. 

No, Steph... unfortunately not

The Leon's are huge in person too. There was one at John's when we were training there. HUGE!

And that Dane was bigger than some horses I've seen.

DH likes the schnauzer's.


----------



## C's Mom

Loved the Dane...actually loved nearly all the dogs in this group. I'm so glad I'm not a judge.

Edit: Evidently, I wouldn't make a very good judge because they never seem to pic the dogs I like. I feel sorry for the Portuguese water dog - what a horrible cut and can't believe it won.


----------



## Megora

Oh blah. She picked the ugly bald butt dog. X_X


----------



## Jamm

C's Mom said:


> Loved the Dane...actually loved nearly all the dogs in this group. I'm so glad I'm not a judge.
> 
> Edit: Evidently, I wouldn't make a very good judge because they never seem to pic the dogs I like. I feel sorry for the Portuguese water dog - what a horrible cut and can't believe it won.


I agree with everything you have said above! I was like what??? Id like to see a dog that i can actually see the eyes of..:curtain:


----------



## C's Mom

My old boss had a Portuguese water dog and he was a cutie - super sweet too. Thankfully, he never got groomed like that.

InbeforealltheObamahatersjumpalloverthisone.


----------



## puddinhd58

I sure don't understand it... I love the working class also. I love great big meat head dogs...always have...
And then she picks the ugliest dog of the whole bunch..


----------



## FinnTastic

I loved the Newfie, the Bernes, and of course the Harry Potter dog : )


----------



## C's Mom

OK, how many of us are singing "God loves a terrier" lol


----------



## Dezpez

C's Mom said:


> OK, how many of us are singing "God loves a terrier" lol


OMG! Me me me! I loooovvveee that movie! I almost expected Jane Lynch to be showing that standard poodle yesterday!

I loved the Newfie. But I am absolutely no judge of dogs and think just about every one is completely adorable.


----------



## C's Mom

That Dandie has such a cute face.


----------



## FinnTastic

C's Mom said:


> That Dandie has such a cute face.


Yes, that is what I was thinking too.


----------



## kateann1201

DH has always wanted a Cane Corso :uhoh: I told him, not in this lifetime.


----------



## Dezpez

The smooth fox terrier that one was amazing! Loved the black and white face.


----------



## desilu

Rooting for the beardie here. Wish it were the golden.


----------



## Dezpez

desilu said:


> Rooting for the beardie here. Wish it were the golden.


Me too. He's got such a great look to him!


----------



## bioteach

Why GR's don't win is a mystery to me. My little guy is the best in MY show!


----------



## brandiwine

I really liked the deer hound and the Shar-pei. Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Megora

That was a nice deerhound. Yay for the big dog!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sad I missed this group watch! I was watching at work with a couple other people. Beyond me how the Golden got passed over.


----------



## C's Mom

I can't say that I thought the deerhound to be an attractive dog but I thought what the judge had to say was very illuminating. In short, he felt the dog looked exactly like it was described 100 years ago...perhaps a statement upon what has happened to some breeds today?


----------



## esSJay

I'm happy with the deerhound win (if it couldn't be the golden, of course! ) It showed a lot of character and I thought it showed/moved well, from my non-experienced eye.

Jay was out for the night but he watched Westminster last night with me. When I picked him up after they announced BIS, I said "guess who won?" His first guess? "The Scottish Deerhound?" Before I told him that it had actually won, I asked him why he thought that and he gave me this spiel about it being a rare breed and its history, etc. I was shocked that he picked that one out of all of the dogs we saw yesterday and had actually looked up the breed yesterday to find out more history on because it was so intriguing looking. Crazy!


----------



## Jean_NJ

I thought it would win as well, but mostly based on the dog's track record, and I thought she was a nice looking dog. I love how they move and always have.


----------



## Pointgold

I was rooting for the Deerhound, and after her, the Shar Pei. Both were extraordinary examples of their breed. The Deerhound moved effortlessly, and had a beautiful expression. 
I was happy.


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes, some of the handlers outfits, are so ugly, will a golden ever win?


----------



## Megora

I liked the deerhound (thought it moved as gracefully as a young cheetah). I did wonder if it came down to the deerhound and the peke in the judge's head. Those were the two dogs he seemed to look at a bit more than the others. The dog who was all legs and the little "cousin it" dog. 

I didn't think the deerhound was going to win, but was most happy it did.

If a deerhound can win Westminster after never having done so before, then I'm sure goldens will have their day.


----------



## kaysy

maybe they dress that way, so we don't look at them and look at the dog instead? I'm just thankful a poodle didn't win. nothing against poodles, but the way they're groomed?


----------



## Luci

Deerhounds a really interesting dogs. There was one in Lucy's puppy class named Navajo. She and Lucy were friends. Navajo had a somewhat aloof personality and while interested in her handler was somewhat timid and hard to engage. I'm not sure if that was just her personality or a trait of the breed. I'm glad a bigger dog won!


----------



## Carly Freake

It was nice to finally see a breed of dog win that didn't fit in the cup! 

The Deerhound was beautiful and very deserving of her win. The judge's comments were very meaningful and they made us realize that the ethics of the Westminster have not changed over the years. With all the politics involved with showing, the Deerhound in his eyes fit the breed standard to a T. She may not have been the breed most were routing for but that didn't matter. She is the epitomy of the Scottish Deerhound, she moved beautifully, showed well and that is what won her the title.

Even as a Golden lover, there were a number of dogs that should have taken the sporting group above the cocker. The Irish Setter was spectacular, the Weim, beautiful and even the Springer Spaniel was nice. I just didn't see the cocker as being the best of them all. Sorry cocker lovers!


----------



## ActionJackson

I think the Weim was gorgeous, probably my favorite dog in the whole show. They are just so smooth

Why do you think Goldens have such a tough time finishing well? Is it because they aren't "exotic" enough? It seems like the dogs that win are always the dogs that nobody ever owns as a family dog


----------



## goldensrbest

So on to hoping for next year.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Carly said:


> Even as a Golden lover, there were a number of dogs that should have taken the sporting group above the cocker. The Irish Setter was spectacular, the Weim, beautiful and even the Springer Spaniel was nice. I just didn't see the cocker as being the best of them all. Sorry cocker lovers!


I totally agree with this. I thought the Weim had such a gorgeous gait. And there were many spectacular dogs in the sporting group (the Golden, of course, being my fave. I was watching with a few people and just couldn't stop my gushing. "How can there be any competition? Look at that face! Look at the tail!" I think they thought I was nuts.

I also loved the working group - it was the first time (I believe) I've seen a Bernese without a sway to its hips. So sad. All the ones who live in my neighbourhood have hip issues. But I love all those big huge muscular dogs - the mastiffs, and the something Sheppherd dog - it was tall and solid and beige.


----------



## Dreammom

Hubby and I have decided not to watch anymore. We are sick of our 3 favorite breeds always being snubbed! It almost looked like the judge was going to choose the Golden for a second and then changed his mind. I guess a Sibe won Best in Show back in 1980, but no Goldens, no Labs. It seems like they just don't have a chance...

I am glad the Deer Hound won, at least it wasn't a toy breed LOL.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

As many of the breeders tell us time and time again, it's really about getting hands on the dog to feel structure and conditioning. So while it's wonderful to watch and marvel over the gorgeous dogs, it's really up to those that are "up close and personal" to discern the details. Personally, I loved the springer. I was really sad to hear, though, that James ( the springer that won several years ago) is fighting cancer. Dang, I hate that disease! The Welsh springer and English setter I really liked too. (And of course the golden... that goes without saying).


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

We had lots of fun watching, Fin sat intently on the couch staring at the TV like us humans!

I love Swissy's, but didn't love the one shown -loved the Berner and loved the local connection, from about 40 mins East of me!

The Fox Terrier was adorable. Loved the Dobe.

I called the Deer Hound winning once it got to BIS.

The Newf was awesome -there are a few B/W ones at the dog park, as well as the solid blacks, but it was neat to see the colour in the ring!

I officially want a Flat Coat next -personalilty wise are they like our Goldies, or ?


----------



## Pointgold

Carly said:


> It was nice to finally see a breed of dog win that didn't fit in the cup!
> 
> The Deerhound was beautiful and very deserving of her win. The judge's comments were very meaningful and they made us realize that the ethics of the Westminster have not changed over the years. With all the politics involved with showing, the Deerhound in his eyes fit the breed standard to a T. She may not have been the breed most were routing for but that didn't matter. She is the epitomy of the Scottish Deerhound, she moved beautifully, showed well and that is what won her the title.
> 
> Even as a Golden lover, there were a number of dogs that should have taken the sporting group above the cocker. The Irish Setter was spectacular, the Weim, beautiful and even the Springer Spaniel was nice. I just didn't see the cocker as being the best of them all. Sorry cocker lovers!


 
I am not a huge fan of the breed, but I did like that Weim... and I loved the Springer. The black Cocker is a good one, so I was "okay" with it, but I did like the others better...
I very much enjoyed watching the judge from Italy. He was so thorough, and obviously enjoyed his charge. He must not have gotten the memo that the Peke was supposed to win... I loved the Deerhound on Monday night, and she showed just as beautifully in Best as she did in the Group - she's lovely - I wanted her to win. I also was very impressed with the Shar-Pei. 
Always fun, and this year it was very nice to be surprised when the judge did the "right" thing!


----------



## Megora

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I was really sad to hear, though, that James ( the springer that won several years ago) is fighting cancer. Dang, I hate that disease!


Darn.... 

I met James at a local show. It was one of those meet the champ type things and this was back when I was seriously campaigning for our next family dog to be a Springer. Total sweetheart that dog. 

I hate cancer.


----------



## kekee726

I was googling Sweetlea at Westminster and came upon this forum. So, excited for Jacque aka Sweetlea's Follow Me as I'm a very proud owner of his son. Very disappointed though that the judges never seem to choose a breed that is popular as a pet. Definitely thought he should have been in the top 4.


----------



## Megora

This isn't new, but absolutely cracks me up every time I watch it.


----------

